# Differences...Yorkie or Maltese?



## Roxygirl13 (Dec 7, 2007)

I started another post in the forum about possibly getting a new playmate for my little Roxy. I was debating between a Maltese and a Yorkie. I noticed there are several people on here with yorkies as well (or maybe experience dealing with them)...so I was wondering are Yorkies harder to train then Maltese? ( I know it's all a matter of opinion) but do you have a preference? I love love love my maltese, she is my baby and such a sweetheart. She was actually very easy to house train. Not to say it didn't take months and patience but she did do it fairly easy. From what I have read on other websites (i was checking out yorkietalk.com) I read so many people having difficulty with training there yorkies, I know this is the case for many breeds but do you think more so with them? 

How about male maltese, are they just as sweet and loveable and easy to train as my Roxy was?? For owners of male maltese, do you have trouble with marking in the house at all? Thanks again for all the advice. :biggrin:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> I started another post in the forum about possibly getting a new playmate for my little Roxy. I was debating between a Maltese and a Yorkie. I noticed there are several people on here with yorkies as well (or maybe experience dealing with them)...so I was wondering are Yorkies harder to train then Maltese? ( I know it's all a matter of opinion) but do you have a preference? I love love love my maltese, she is my baby and such a sweetheart. She was actually very easy to house train. Not to say it didn't take months and patience but she did do it fairly easy. From what I have read on other websites (i was checking out yorkietalk.com) I read so many people having difficulty with training there yorkies, I know this is the case for many breeds but do you think more so with them?
> 
> How about male maltese, are they just as sweet and loveable and easy to train as my Roxy was?? For owners of male maltese, do you have trouble with marking in the house at all? Thanks again for all the advice. :biggrin:[/B]


I have two Yorkies, and they are such sweet little girls, but often, stubborn, which is a Yorkie trait. I do not have a Maltese yet, so I can't really comment, other than to say, the rescue Maltese I used to groom, was just a darling!

One of my Yorkies was very easy to train, the other still will tinkle on the rug at the patio door, occasionally.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

We started with 2 yorkies, they were out first babies. Then we got Maya over 3 years ago and have just fallen in love with the maltese breed. I love our yorkies so much and wouldn't give them up for the world, but hubby and I have both agreed that we would probably never get another yorkie. Both yorkies are still not 100% housetrained after almost 5 years. They know exactly where to go, but they are too stubborn. I belong to a small yorkie forum, and this seems to be pretty common. Yorkies are adorable and playful, but they are terriers, so what I have found is that they are more hyper, independent, and a lot less cuddly. Before we got Maya, I really thought yorkies and maltese were very similar, just looked different. But after having Maya for over 3 years, and now Louis, the Maltese has a distinct temperament that cannot be beat. The things I love about the maltese- their companionship, affection, and sweetness, I don't get from the yorkies. I have to sometimes beg our yorkies for attention. When I try to cuddle with Rocky (the yorkie boy) he will run for a toy. When I cuddle with Haley (our yorkie girl), she will let me pet and massage her for a few minutes, but once I'm done she will want off the bed to sleep on her own. The maltese will let me cuddle and pet them, and when I just want them to sit with me, they stay and keep me company regardless if I am massaging them or what not. I hope this makes sense. Anyways, I think yorkies are great pets, but this is just from my experience of owning 2 yorkies and now 2 maltese. It sounds like the things you love about Roxy have to do with the maltese temperament, and from talking to breeders and my experience, yorkies are quite different. Yorkies are however easier to groom.

Oh, and about Male maltese. As you know we just got Louis. He is just the sweetest, most loving and adorable boy. I am shocked because our yorkie boy is not like this. Louis has to sleep right cuddles next to me every night, and he kisses more than any one of our dogs. I am SO glad I chose a male. I too was concerned about getting a male because of our yorkie male, but after talking to breeders and other maltese owners who have a male, males are just as cuddly and loving, if not MORE, than female. Talk to some good breeders, they know their lines very well, and if you tell them what you are looking for, they can match you perfectly with a baby. Good luck! Sorry this is so long, but I wanted to give you my complete experience.


----------



## Roxygirl13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Brooke for your feedback. The way you described your maltese is exactly how Roxy is...she is so sweet, always follows me everywhere, always by my side...the minute I sit down she jumps up to sit right beside me and she loves to sleep in the bed with me and my hubby! Ok I could go on and on about her...my husband thinks I am way to in love with our dog! ha,ha!! I just can't help it :wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I, too, am trying to decide between a yorkie or another maltese. I love my maltese but something about those yorkie ears pull at my heart strings. :wub: One thing that I noticed from going to a yorkie breeders house was that her yorkies didn't seem to look very groomed, even though she said the groomer had just came to her house the day before & groomed them. They were in puppy cuts, which is fine 'cause I would keep it in a puppy cut. Another thing is the terrior personality  ...I know Abbey would never be happy with a dog with that personality, but I do believe that is an individual trait in any dog. They don't have tearstains, which are a plus. :thumbsup: 

The thing right now that keeps me from getting the yorkie is the fact you really don't know what their coloring will look like, as they change as they grow. 
Alot of people don't like the maltese because they are white & they think they're harder to keep clean, so they choose a yorkie. But I like knowing when Abbey is dirty so I can clean her up before she gets on my cream colored carpet!

If I could find a resonably priced nicely bred Biewer Yorkie, I'd probalby buy one of those puppies!!! :wub: But they are sooo expensive!

So, I'm really not much help. But for me, I think I'm leaning towards another maltese! Plus, it's so cute when I see people have the same breed of dogs...they look like twins! :biggrin:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've got one of each and both exhibit some of the "typical" traits of their respective breeds but they also act completely different sometimes too. Tuffy (Maltese) is very high strung, excitable, and very curious. He's my shadow.. he'll follow me everywhere I go and always wants to know what I'm doing and how can he be involved. Pixie (Yorkie) is laid back, independent and for lack of a better word, pretty lazy lol. She likes to burrow under a blanket and stay there all day and can't be bothered to hang out with me. She likes to be cuddled on her schedule and she'll let you know when that is.. otherwise, she doesn't take kindly to being disturbed and will wiggle away. But she really has latched onto my husband and goes absolutely nuts when he gets home.. she wants nothing more than to be snuggled by her daddy. I have heard that males tend to gravitate towards women and vice versa so that may be why Tuffy is my shadow and Pixie is my husband's. She's also incredibly attached to Tuffy as well... when we had to take him to the vet a few weeks ago she apparently howled bloody murder the entire time we were gone according to the noise complaint we received. :brownbag: That really was a first for her.. she gets a little whiny when hubby and I both leave but she'll go back to her nap in no time at all. When I started looking for a Yorkie I went looking specifically with a temperament in mind, quiet yet playful and laid back and found a dream breeder who her dogs all exhibited that kind of behavior so I was sold and Pixie really has been exactly like her relatives. She's been an excellent foil to Tuffy.. he's hyper and she's had a calming influence on him and he curls up and takes a nap with her where pre Pixie he was always on the go. As for training, they both were fairly easy to train. I think Tuffy actually helped Pixie learn where to potty and that probably led to her being trained much more quickly. One odd little side effect of that is Pixie does a little squat leg lift thing when she pees and I'm sure she picked that up from Tuffy. At 3 years old for Pixie and 4 years old for Tuffy, they both still have the occasional accident for absolutely no good reason. Baffles me everytime. Oh and as to the marking thing.. Tuffy is a marker. It's bizarre because he was neutered fairly young and didn't actually start marking until several months afterwards. We suspect a trip to my grandmother's house (full of dogs) is what triggered this uber maleness in him and unfortunately he still does it today and it's still annoying. Grooming is one of the biggest differences between the breeds for me. Tuffy mats in 2 seconds flat if his hair gets any longer than puppy cut. But he also can go much longer between bathing and never seems to get that "doggy" smell. I usually just spot bathe him every once in a while, paying special attention to his feet since he likes to soak in his pee after he goes. >.< Pixie on the other hand can be kept in a long coat with minimal brushing. Her hair is very silky but isn't really prone to matting. She requires a bath far more frequently than Tuffy.. she tends to get the greasies if she isn't bathed at least every 2 weeks... and she'll start to get a little on the funky side too.

Sorry for the wall of text! :blush: I think if I were asked which breed I would get again I just couldn't choose between the 2. I love both breeds and could never see myself without one.. they both just bring such different personalities to the table. I really think whichever you pick, research is the key.. having an idea what kind of temperament you are looking for and having a chance to interact with the breeder's dogs is a really good way to "road" test a breed. Good luck with whichever you choose, I'm certain you'd be happy with either one.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a Yorkie for about 7 or 8 years. He was never fully housebroken and had some skin problems. I ended up giving him to my MIL who had just lost her 19 year old miniature Shnauzer (I had just had my 2nd child, bought a new home and was getting very discouraged at his peeing in the new home, and my MIL just loved him to death!) He wanted to mark all over our house, and certainly would mark at everyone else's house, so I couldn't trust him to take him visiting. Also, about the coat: it is much, much less upkeep than the Maltese, but it also doesn't look newly brushed/groomed unless you brushed it 1 minute ago. At least that was my experience with my Yorkie's coat.

I also agree with the others that the Yorkie breed is less of a lap dog than the Maltese. I have my second Maltese now (lost my first at 14 1/2 years in February, and then got Midis) and both have been my shadow and lay beside me on the couch while i read or watch TV. Midis, just turned 1 year recently, is getting more cuddly as he grows up (wants to be by me on the couch not in the floor, wants to snuggle in the bed not lay at the foot, wants me to hold him when I am on the computer, etc...) so he is turning into the perfect lap dog. Casper, my late Maltese, got less cuddly as he aged. I think their skin gets more sensitive or something. He insisted on being very close to me, but preferred me not petting him as he got more elderly. Although, he always snuggled up to me in my arms like a baby and seemed to be comfortable there.

Anyway, these are my experiences. OH, and about the Maltese Male and housetraining: I did not get Casper neutered until he awas over 5 years old and he had a problem with marking, at home and at other people's houses especially. I had Midis neutered at 4 1/2 months and he has never marked, and in general has been much better about the peeing outside. We've been to several family members' homes on a few different occasions and he has NEVER peed in anyones' house. yay!

Cyndi


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I have both yorkies and maltese and love both breeds. However I do lean towards the yorkies more. I guess my yorkies are different than the others. Destiny loves playing and has that terrier attitude I love but she is also a huge lap dog, she is always on my lap and loves being held like a baby. Brownie is totally a lap dog, he isn't in to playing but will loves cuddling and laying on your lap all day. Scampers love playing and loves cuddling although he prefers to lay beside you rather than actually on your lap.
As for maltese, both Sugar and Candie play a lot. Sugar will come up and lay on your lap for a little bit but not too long. Candie on the other hand just wants to play all the time.
Also, Destiny, Scampers and Brownie have been a ton easier to house train than Sugar and Candie. And I still struggle with Candie being house broken.

So really I think it depends more on the dog than the breed when it comes to training. I myself can't say maltese are more cuddly because that isn't the case with mine. I guess they are all different.

So for me it is the yorkies that I prefer but everyone is different.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

I wanted to add, that my Yorkies are not independent. When they are not playing, they are in our laps. They love to snuggle. Sydney, who is almost 12 years old, absolutely loves activity! When we are cleaning house, she is running around with a 4" plush ball in her mouth, shoving it into our heels! Or, stealing a dust-cloth, inciting a game of chase. She loves snow! She was so excited that it snowed this week in NW IN. She could hardly wait for my husband to clear the deck so he could take the girls out. Once outside, she shoved her face in the snow and plowed through it! No one can believe she is an older Yorkie.

The only thing we've noticed lately is that she gives Kia a little growl when she thinks she's too loud, when they've just woken up.

Kia, my tiny 4#er, is everywhere I am. If I get up very early in the morning, pretty soon I'll hear her squeaking, and she is at the foot of my bed, 'calling' me to come get her. When I'm on the computer, she is right next to me, in her stroller. They both love walks. And Kia is so smart, she knows our route, and if I try to shorten it, she pulls at the lead and gives me a look, that says, "Oh, no you don't, we're not done yet!" She will be 9 years old 2 days after Christmas, and again, people cannot believe she's not a puppy.

They're both curious as cats, and have to have their little noses in everything we're doing. 

Like every dog of every breed, they have their own, unique individual personalities. Sydney would rather play with toys and humans. Kia will play with people and other dogs. Funny girl loves big dogs!

They both have beautiful, thick, floor length coats, and they seem to stay lovely with minimal care in between weekly baths. Each morning, all I need to do is clean their eyes with Collyrium, and do their topknots.

I think it truly depends on the bloodlines, and just as importantly, their 1st 12 weeks of life with their breeder. 

I think housebreaking is easier when the breeder has provided potty pads from the start. It encourages their natural instinct to keep their 'den' clean.

I think it is important to tell your breeder the type of personality you desire, and a good breeder knows her bloodlines and her puppies personalities. When we got Kia, our Sydney was almost 3 years old, and a very pampered little princess. Kia's breeder, advised us regarding personality and she was right.

So find a reputable breeder, and trust their experience.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*wow you've gotten some really great information 
very helpful for everyone who's heart strings are pulled with those yorkie ears!! :wub: :wub: 


i am only here to chime in because i grew up with a female maltese [and 2 wiener dogs]
and now that i'm in college i have a male maltese.....

honestly...when i first started searching for a malt to live with me at school i immediately wanted a girl.
now don't get me wrong..i love both genders...but im starting to really appreciate the males


Biggles (7 month old male)
(my 2nd malt)
lives in an apartment so goes on potty pads (rarely misses..if so, it's a matter of aim)
will potty outside 
still squats inside...recently started marking outside ONLY (probably bc around our male wiener dogs)
loves baths
sleeps in bed with us
doesn't mind wearing clothes
never holds grudges 
doesn't have to be begged to snuggle..24 hr shadow
loves people (even kids)
but i can't find as many cute boy clothes
can but doesn't wear bows
barks/more aggressive/protective
cleans himself more than our female
occasional humping with bigger toys..not often
unfortunately with boys you can tell when they're aroused (although knock on wood i've never seen his haha)
recovered quick from neuter
enjoys being brushed/groomed
would go home with almost anyone haha
2nd love of my life 



but remember all dogs personalities are different..these are the differences between my family's female and male malt....in regards to potty training...their both good but the female lives in a house with a yard and dog door...the male lives in an apartment with potty pads 

when i was trying to make the decision of which gender i would get i did a lot of research on the internet and with books...and basically i found out most of the stuff i've mentioned is common....males are good for females and vise versa.....females are a little easier to potty train because they are more eager to please and get it over with....boys a little tougher because they have a smaller attention span and want to take advantage of your attention...

both are great....i've heard that it's better to get opposite gender of what you already have so that they balance out...but then again we have 2 male wiener dogs who are best friends....so i think everythings just by chance ..and you'll love whatever gender or breed you choose :smtease: :smilie_daumenpos: 
*


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a male yorkie and a female maltese. I have to say that my yorkie was incredibly easy to potty train. Within a week, he knew where his potty pads were. I would say within a month, he was fully potty trained with no real accidents. Emma, my maltese, was also fully potty trained when I got her at 7 months of age, so that was really easy. 
Emma is much more "barky" than my yorkie, but she is very cuddly and sweet yet very full of energy. Miko, my yorkie is quieter but also very full of energy and incredibly loving. Personally, I absolutely adore both breeds. Both were very easy to potty train, and I think it completely depends on the individual dog. If you like yorkies too, then go for it. I think the two breeds in the same household complement each other very nicely. They get along very well with each other. In fact, Miko and Emma are best friends and ALWAYS lay together and play together.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I have 2 yorkies ( males ) and a maltese (female ). My older yorkie is more independent. My little yorkie is a love bug. I got him when he was a little over a year. He was not housebroke and he was a marker. I got him nutered and housebroke him in no time. My other yorkie was very easy to housebreak also. My yorkies are not yappers or hyper. I keep my little yorkie in full coat and very easy to take care of. He has the silky hair and it does not mat.

My little maltese likes to bark and she is very playful but she also is my lovebug. I keep her hair short she mats very easy. I always have to brush her tail and ears or they will mat right up. I got her when she was a puppy and was fully house broke at 5 months. 

I believe maltese and yorkies make a nice fit. I love both breeds and I could never choose one breed over the other. I have found all dogs have different personalities. My 2 yorkies are very different. As far as housebreaking. I really don`t believe one is harder to house break than another or that the dog is stubborn. I believe we cause the problem and confuse them. You have to be consistent and not give them to much freedom for awhile. I believe crate training is the best way to housebreak a dog.

Well I know I didn`t help you much there, they are both great breeds you can`t go wrong which ever you choose. I also have a shih tzu and she is my best behaved dog with no issues at all. We call her the perfect dog. LOL

Good Luck with what ever puppy you get.


----------

